# Buying a Canada Post Step-Van Like this post? |



## ijustttesting

*Buying a Canada Post Step-Van*

Yesterday, I over heard Canada post is going to retire their aluminum step-van.

I have an random thoughts.

What if I buy one and use it for day-to-day transport and summer camping.


----------



## m3s

Looks like they're replacing it with a small van from Ford Europe. It happens to look exactly like the little Citroën vans many small business/government fleets use in Europe (and nearly all European companies already make a knock off of)

"The Canadian post office went through a competitive bidding process to select a new vehicle that included total lifecycle costs, which favored the relatively fuel efficient Transit Connect that's rated 22 miles per gallon in the city and 25 mpg on the highway by the EPA. One of the key selling points of the Transit Connect is its fuel efficiency advantage over full-size vans."

22 MPG for a sub-compact van?! So of course it gets better milage than a full size NA van yet the Citroëns it copies are rated at 40-60 MPG!.. Oh yea they're diesels


----------



## MoneyGal

There's one on my street - one of my neighbours is a postie (and she's a friend of mine!) I've been in the van; looks fun to drive.


----------



## andrewf

mode: I think the poor highway fuel economy is partly due to the cheap-o transmission. 

One would think a hybrid would be more economical.


----------



## MoneyGal

Apparently (according to neighbour) they're not intended for inter-city transport; just intra-city. I hear a lot about what's going on at CP from her; it's kind of interesting to listen to as a total outsider.


----------



## ijustttesting

Do anyone one of you know where I can buy one? possible from Canada Post?


----------



## andrewf

If you can find out how to contact someone involved in fleet management, they may be able to answer your question.


----------



## Sampson

Just buy a used Sprinter instead. Tried and true, fantastic diesel engine that gives great mileage and will last a lifetime.


----------



## carverman

ijustttesting said:


> Yesterday, I over heard Canada post is going to retire their aluminum step-van.
> 
> I have an random thoughts.
> 
> What if I buy one and use it for day-to-day transport and summer camping.


Why would you want to buy a fuel guzzling 2.5L (or 2.2L) Inline 4 , 70s design step van with a 3 speed (no O/D for better fuel economy on highway) for a daily commute? 
Are you NUTS? Never mind the right side driver's position..which takes a bit of getting used to. 

*The CP city driving with these things over 20 odd years, (mostly stop and go) and hundreds of thousands
of kilometers on the odometer, means that they are basically worn out* even if they are maintained somewhat by CP. 

*The 3 speed Automatic transmissions on these with the 4 cylinder engine are a bad combination.* 
for any kind of decent fuel economy. Even if you are getting them for next to nothing, it will cost you a small fortune each
year in gas consumption.
Fine, if you were buying it lets say 10 years ago, when gasoline was much cheaper, but an old "70's design" NON FUEL EFFICIENT carbureted GM inline 2.2Litre 4 cylinder,( aka Iron Duke) * You would be lucky to get about 8-10 km per US GALLON
(that's 3.8 liters btw)* at a current cost of $1.30/litre * ($5.20 a US gallon )for about 8-10Km in city driving,* 
maybe a tiny bit bit better on the highway. 

Probably these things have a 80 to 100 litre gas tank, so thats around $104 to $130 for a complete fillup!

With a range of ( I'm estimating here of course, 100km per tankful in city driving, it would prove to
be a very thirsty daily commuter vehicle, I would think. 

No wonder USPS and CP are now getting rid of them for more fuel efficient vehicles..th*ey are just too expensive to operate under the
current world price of a barrel of oil*, which will go up in future years, I'm sure. 

Here's the full scoop on the Grumman USPS/CP step vans that were custom made..to last 20 to 24 years.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_LLV

Not to mention expensive repairs on the automatic transmission, if something goes wrong. 

Even if they are cheap..other than buying it for a "Dickie Dee" ice cream truck, or a commercial chip truck or something similar for business purposes...why would you want to buy an old gas guzzler at today's gas prices per liter?


----------



## Beaver101

+ 1 ... maybe T-R-M would vouch for buying this van. :biggrin:


----------



## carverman

I already suggested that to him..read his W5.."Buying used car pitfalls" thread.:biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101

Correct ... I'm abit slow catching up on CMF... would be interesting if the OP ends up buying one. :eek2: Have a good day.


----------



## ijustttesting

You are right

I am nun:biggrin:



carverman said:


> Why would you want to buy a fuel guzzling 2.5L (or 2.2L) Inline 4 , 70s design step van with a 3 speed (no O/D for better fuel economy on highway) for a daily commute?
> Are you NUTS? Never mind the right side driver's position..which takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> *The CP city driving with these things over 20 odd years, (mostly stop and go) and hundreds of thousands
> of kilometers on the odometer, means that they are basically worn out* even if they are maintained somewhat by CP.
> 
> *The 3 speed Automatic transmissions on these with the 4 cylinder engine are a bad combination.*
> for any kind of decent fuel economy. Even if you are getting them for next to nothing, it will cost you a small fortune each
> year in gas consumption.
> Fine, if you were buying it lets say 10 years ago, when gasoline was much cheaper, but an old "70's design" NON FUEL EFFICIENT carbureted GM inline 2.2Litre 4 cylinder,( aka Iron Duke) * You would be lucky to get about 8-10 km per US GALLON
> (that's 3.8 liters btw)* at a current cost of $1.30/litre * ($5.20 a US gallon )for about 8-10Km in city driving,*
> maybe a tiny bit bit better on the highway.
> 
> Probably these things have a 80 to 100 litre gas tank, so thats around $104 to $130 for a complete fillup!
> 
> With a range of ( I'm estimating here of course, 100km per tankful in city driving, it would prove to
> be a very thirsty daily commuter vehicle, I would think.
> 
> No wonder USPS and CP are now getting rid of them for more fuel efficient vehicles..th*ey are just too expensive to operate under the
> current world price of a barrel of oil*, which will go up in future years, I'm sure.
> 
> Here's the full scoop on the Grumman USPS/CP step vans that were custom made..to last 20 to 24 years.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_LLV
> 
> Not to mention expensive repairs on the automatic transmission, if something goes wrong.
> 
> Even if they are cheap..other than buying it for a "Dickie Dee" ice cream truck, or a commercial chip truck or something similar for business purposes...why would you want to buy an old gas guzzler at today's gas prices per liter?


----------



## tarkus

ijustttesting said:


> *Buying a Canada Post Step-Van*
> 
> Yesterday, I over heard Canada post is going to retire their aluminum step-van.
> 
> I have an random thoughts.
> 
> What if I buy one and use it for day-to-day transport and summer camping.


good luck cause i wanted 1 also & i got informed from canada post is that they are not selling them & that they will all be destroyed slowly but surly they will make sure that these vans do not go back on the road reason is that they are going electric.. in a few years time so all the trucks will be replaced with electric... good luck trying to find 1


----------

